# Chicago 12-25/12-26



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas morning was deceiving as there was more snow that it really appeared to be. I'd say 3 to 4 inches around Midway Airport. Most of the piles are from Christmas and this morning was basically a cleanup.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Been a very busy holiday weekend.

Usually we don't see lake effect but we sure did last night. Not as much as some.
Definately different than system snow. My village is about 3 or 4 miles wide. Western side 1 to 2 inches, eastern side had at least 4.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pics kb. What a Christmas weekend. Sounds like it time to sit back and wait for a while.:waving:


----------

